# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box تحديثات :  Avatorbox Ver6.817 Unique Update SPD 8810/6820 1 Click Direct Pattern lock Reset

## mohamed73

*Avatorbox Ver6.817 Unique Update SPD 8810/6820 1 Click Direct Pattern lock Reset* Avatorbox Ver6.817 Unique Update. SPD 8810/6820 1 Click Direct Pattern lock Reset   * WORLD FIRST*   *UNIQUE SOLUTION ONLY IN AVATOR BOX*  *SPD 8810 - Reset Pattern Lock - NO Root/Data loss / No USB DEBUGGING SPD 8810 - Remove Gmail Account - NO Root/Data loss / No USB DEBUGGING SPD 6820 - Reset Pattern Lock - NO Root/Data loss / No USB DEBUGGING SPD 6820 - Remove Gmail Account - NO Root/Data loss / No USB DEBUGGING MTK 6583 - EMMC READ/ WRITE Update 4GB Optimised the Algo Faster than before MTK 6589 - EMMC READ/ WRITE Update 4GB Optimised the Algo Faster than before   MT6583 Conection!!   Since SPD 8810/6820 Launched long time ago . I seen many People Killing there Phones for patten lock by format by Others tools.  We are happy to make a Unique  Solution for Patten lock & Remove Gmail Account In 1 click. No need  Usb Debug / No need Adb / No need Root / No Data Loss.   how to Reset Pattern Lock / Gmail account remove  
OPEN SOFTWARE
SELECT SPD 
SELECT UNLOCK
SELECT NAND > BOOT 8810/6820
PRESS START    Note: From now on all the updates of avatorbox will require BOX REGISTRATION & Avator Dongle.   All Existing Avatorbox Non-Registered Users Must Buy Avator Dongle & Activation Code. All Existing Avatorbox Registered Users Must Buy Only the Avator Dongle.  
 Download exe from support area   
Regards
Avatorbox   Lets what Other tools do tomorrow ?* **  [/COLOR]

----------

